# Runny nose



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I've noticed twice now that Barney has a clear, dripping runny nose when he gets in the car after a walk. Does anyone have any ideas why? 

Thank you 

Here's a nice photo of him with a non runny nose


----------



## casa42 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi I don't know why but Jasper has a runny nose too. Mainly when he has been excited. Barney is gorgeous x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I wondered if it was excitement, or temperature change maybe? 

And thank you. I'm beginning to think he looks nothing like a cockapoo as far as I can tell! Long gangly legs and smooth fur. If I hadn't seen him with his mum and litter mates I'd think he was from another litter entirely!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

He's different Lou, because he's special. He doesn't want to be like the others he wants to stand out in the crowd. 
He's gorgeous and he may even change as he ages. 
SIDS changing colour by the day, his ears look more red than they use to! X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Do you mean he's "special" or just special?! He's changing colour too - I can't imagine what he'll look like when he's fully grown. At least your Sid, with that gorgeous fur, looks like a cockapoo! X


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

No just special  I wouldn't dream or insulting poor barney.
At least you can save some money on hair cuts for barney.
He may look like a cockapoo, but has done a pretty good impression of an alligator today!  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

That's true that I don't think I'm going to have to worry about grooming too much. 
Hope sid grows out of the alligator stage fast! Barney seems to have put his biting on hold at the moment... Long may it last! X


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I think SIDS just hit early adolescence. decides he's not going to do anything I ask  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh dear!  can't say I'm looking forward to adolescence. I had enough trouble with my sons  x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Don't get me started on kids at least dogs out grow there adolescence quicker  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Possibly... 😉x


----------

